# June 3rd Report



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Fishing was ok, found a few Walleye is shallow water early and late in the day. Not much wind and sunny skies shut down the bite in between. Pleant of action with the Northers during the day to keep things interesting. Surface water temps ranged from mid 50's in the AM to low 60's in the PM.


----------

